

Long and short scales - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_and_short_scales

======
Phr34Ck
Ohhh man this is hilarious! I used to say Milliard (minus the d) when I was a
child to over exaggerate a number :D. I'm actually laughing right now because
I used to think I made up that word.

------
JoshTriplett
I'm curious how widely used this is. The article mentions that the short scale
became official in the UK. Any UK hackers around know how common the continued
use of the long scale is, both among scientists/engineers and among the
general population? Is the short-scale near-universal at this point, or still
ambiguous?

~~~
tfgg
I don't know anyone who uses the long scale scientifically or colloquially in
the UK except for the occasional out-of-date pedant. Maybe some of the older
generation still think it's ambiguous, I think I remember one of my parents
commenting on it about 10 years ago.

------
sengork
One way to hide all of the zeroes is to rename (reclassify) the currency
denominations. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_peng%C5%91](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_peng%C5%91)

